# ergon grips on swept bars



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

I got a set of specialized bars on my bike that have extra sweep. The extra sweep actually is more comfortable than the bars I had before with some rise but little or no sweep. I have standard grips on the bars. If I added ergon grips with the palm swells would that be possibly too much with the extra sweep of the bars? Are ergon grips designed for more flat bars?


----------



## Dogdude222 (Aug 31, 2005)

How much sweep we talkin' here?

For reference, I use Salsa 11 degree bars with ergon grips and love it.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Ergon makes the GC series which I use on my 45° Jones loop bar. They are an improvement over the Extra Chunkies I was using before, no concentrated pressure points, very comfortable once I got them dialed in.


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

Dogdude222 said:


> How much sweep we talkin' here?
> 
> For reference, I use Salsa 11 degree bars with ergon grips and love it.


I have no Idea. I had a set of Titec bars with 1" rise and little sweep. I decided to throw these Specialized bars on that and they had considerably more sweep. Enough so that on long rides I kept wanting to raise my palms/heels off the bar putting the contact area at the area between my thumb and index finger. I felt ergons, with their large palm swell, would solve this but then I remembered I had these other bars laying around so I threw them on. They had enough more sweep that my wrists didn't get uncomfortable on long rides and this problem was solved. I still would like to try a set though but got to thinking if I put some on I may have to lose the sweep on my bars.


----------



## TitanofChaos (Jun 13, 2011)

bsieb said:


> Ergon makes the GC series which I use on my 45° Jones loop bar. They are an improvement over the Extra Chunkies I was using before, no concentrated pressure points, very comfortable once I got them dialed in.


+1 on the GC series, I run these on a Bontrager Crivitz bar, 25 deg sweep and they are super comfy










ERGON BIKE ERGONOMICS


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

iowamtb said:


> I got a set of specialized bars on my bike that have extra sweep. The extra sweep actually is more comfortable than the bars I had before with some rise but little or no sweep. I have standard grips on the bars. If I added ergon grips with the palm swells would that be possibly too much with the extra sweep of the bars? Are ergon grips designed for more flat bars?












I've used Ergons on riser bars and Jones bars with good effect. No telling what you will like or not like, but it's worth a shot as they are very comfy and worst case you can resell them or use them on a different bike.


----------



## wagonguy1989 (Jun 19, 2015)

ive got WTB comfortzone ergons on my bontrager full sweep bars.... its a nice sweep (dont know exact angle) and the grips made it that much better, basically like you stated, more contact zone for the hands... extra comfy


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

I don't have any Ergon grips, yet, but they make a model specifically for swept bars. The grip is rotated so that it takes out some of the angle of the sweep. The regular GP1 is on the top and the GC1 is on the bottom. So if you are worried that the regular ones would increase the sweep too much, try the swept bar version.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

GC1 for bars that have a back sweep of 30º-60º








GP1 or GS1 for more traditional bars.

Jeff K
Ergon Bike USA


----------



## iowamtb (May 17, 2014)

ERGON said:


> GC1 for bars that have a back sweep of 30º-60º
> View attachment 1006602
> 
> 
> ...


I guess we got different ideas of sweep lol. This is what I meant by extra sweep. It is not like you showed. Just more sweep than the bars I replaced.


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

ERGON said:


> GC1 for bars that have a back sweep of 30º-60º
> View attachment 1006602
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I was trying to puzzle this out on the Ergon site the other day. Coming from a bike that has fully swept-back, Albatross bars and going to a bike that's going to have a medium sweep similar to the Jones bar, I didn't know if I should be looking at grips for swept back bars or for flat bars.

Looks like the OP is likely in the less-than-30 camp, and will want the flat bar grip.


----------



## schnee (Oct 15, 2005)

I ride bog-standard Ergons on a Carnegie Ragley bar - 28.5° of back sweep - and they work great.


----------



## stremf (Dec 7, 2012)

ERGON said:


> GC1 for bars that have a back sweep of 30º-60º
> View attachment 1006602
> 
> 
> ...


When I was shopping for Ergon grips a couple of years ago, this confused me. I bought my Jones and other bars with similar sweep for a reason--they were comfortable. Why would I want to install grips that messes with the sweep?

By the way, I bought one of your saddles and it's probably my favorite saddle to date. (Including Brooks and Berthoud). I'll probably try one out on my road bike and if it works, it's good bye big "S".


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

stremf said:


> I'll probably try one out on my road bike and if it works, it's good bye big "S".


It's probably due to be replaced anyway.


----------



## Welnic (Feb 6, 2013)

stremf said:


> When I was shopping for Ergon grips a couple of years ago, this confused me. I bought my Jones and other bars with similar sweep for a reason--they were comfortable. Why would I want to install grips that messes with the sweep?
> 
> By the way, I bought one of your saddles and it's probably my favorite saddle to date. (Including Brooks and Berthoud). I'll probably try one out on my road bike and if it works, it's good bye big "S".


The regular Ergon grips do increase the sweep. The outer part of your hand slides back some to sit on the wide supportive part of the grip and this angles your hand more and effectively increases the sweep of the bar. The ones for sweep bars are rotated so that they do not increase the sweep. So if you think that you can deal with a little more sweep, I would guess about 3-5 degrees, then get the regular bars. If you think you're maxed out on sweep, get the ones for swept bars.


----------



## Rob_E (Nov 22, 2010)

Welnic said:


> The regular Ergon grips do increase the sweep. The outer part of your hand slides back some to sit on the wide supportive part of the grip and this angles your hand more and effectively increases the sweep of the bar. The ones for sweep bars are rotated so that they do not increase the sweep. So if you think that you can deal with a little more sweep, I would guess about 3-5 degrees, then get the regular bars. If you think you're maxed out on sweep, get the ones for swept bars.


I should have used this info. I just got the GC1s based on the fact that I just replaced my flat bars with bars that have a 45 degree angle. I did not enjoy the flat bars, so I was looking forward to increased sweep, but the GC1s straightened out my grip, making it much closer to the feel of the flat bar position that I was trying to get away from. It shouldn't be a suprise, given that that's what they're designed to do, but I just went by the guidelines above that the GC1s were meant for a certain range of sweep angles.

I've already replaced them with an old, worn out set of GPs from my spare parts, and a new set is on the way.


----------



## Daniel Middleton (Nov 11, 2014)

I just got a Titec J-bar installed on my Canyon and currently have a cheap silicone grip (like ESI Chunky) on the left side and the Ergon GA1 on the right. Only been a couple days of casual riding, but with both grips on at the same time, I think the silicone grip provides more comfort and flexibility with hand positions.


----------



## Geraldv9 (Aug 24, 2011)

Visit the Ergon website and check out what is available. I have the GP5s and they provide multiple hand positioning options for long days on the bike. I'm definitely pleased with them.


----------



## ERGON (Nov 9, 2006)

Highly suggest the GA2 or GE1 over the GA1. The GA1 is a very firm grip.

Jeff K
Ergon Bike USA


----------



## 1 Speed (Jan 8, 2004)

I got the GC1's for my wife to put on her Groovy Luv Handles. Thus far, she's been really happy with them even on 12 hour days in the saddle while bikepacking.


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

I've just added some GC-1's to my Jones bars.
Not done a lot of miles yet but I think we'll get along just fine.

I went with the long version of the Jones bar and also got the full length standard GC-1's despite using a Rohloff twist grip shifter.
Theres even enough real-estate to utilise a Bush & Muller Cycle-star mirror.


----------

